# Jumping Off Cliffs



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey 

One of my worse fears is heights, and to get over this phobia I've made jumping off bridges, waterfalls and tree a bit of a goal.

So far I've done 
Iceys, local swimming hole in the redlands. Nice big tree to jump off as well as cliffs and rope swing.

Tingalpa Creek Train Overpass...probably the dumbest thing I've done period but it was fun.

The Quarry in Carindale.

Ceder Creek Falls.

Just wondering if anyone knows any cliffs, waterfalls or swimming holes where I can do some more jumps around Brisbane, Gold Coast or Sunshine Coast.

















Some pictures from our day at Ceder Creek Falls.
There was some lacies around too and a few turtles.

Thanks
Jannico


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 24, 2010)

Kondalilla Falls isn't a bad spot....isn't really high but is pretty decent and a lot of fun, even though the place hates me! First time I went there I back flipped off the rocks and burst my eardrum on impact...probably the worst pain I've every experienced and couldn't hear out of my right ear for close to two weeks. Second time I went there I was walking in the shallow water and got bitten by a snake.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 24, 2010)

hahaha.
Nice 
I'll check it out.
Is it better to go after rain?
Ceder Creek is a bit like that. You will probably really hurt your bones if you go when there hasnt been any recent rain.


Is the part your talking about easy to find???


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't think it matters if it has been raining or not....the water is really deep! Which means it is also really cold!


----------



## cactus2u (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm with ya not that keen on heights.half way to Port Douglas from Cairns is Rex pt they hang glide of there going to do that to help get over it.did a10m jump into water.. just to say i did it, having a few daredevil mates egging me on worked couldn't lose face lol once was enough tho
Have friend in Redlands we see once a year so will checkout Iceys next time we're down
Cedar looks like a nice spot in your pics


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 24, 2010)

It's off Birkdale Road, near the Goat Lady, opposite the 7/11...they will know what I'm talking about hahah


----------



## cactus2u (Aug 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Second time I went there I was walking in the shallow water and got bitten by a snake.



Bugger what was it?


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 25, 2010)

cactus2u said:


> Bugger what was it?



Marsh snake...didn't even see him till he found the skin between my toes.


----------



## thals (Aug 25, 2010)

Go one further and skydive


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 25, 2010)

21st Birthday. Already booked. "Thanks" to my sister. I am really grateful :|


----------



## thals (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome! I am yet to get over my own fears of planes and flying, not heights though. It's the staying ON the plane I'm afraid of :lol:


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 25, 2010)

lol come down byron bay way there is marom creek 7m cliff dalwood 12m cliff or 17m tree just to name a few here is a pic of dalwood, oh and did i mention dont let the crosses scare u only 4 people have died there


----------



## nazza (Aug 25, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Is the part your talking about easy to find???


Yeah its easy.. the only track goes right to it. Great spot and as Matt said very cold.. I stopped off there on a hike one September and was the only one game to jump in. 
Funny thing about being scared of heights. I am only scared of small heights like a cliff or a roof yet I am fine to jump out of a plane. Been told that is quite common.


----------



## shaye (Aug 25, 2010)

Skydiving is the best I been twice and will hopefully be going again this year sumtime 
Heights are awesome


----------



## syeph8 (Aug 25, 2010)

no way, i belive there are two reasons why people jump out of planes, 
1. because there is something wrong with the plane
2. because there is something wrong with the person jumping out of it (no offence intended towards adrenaline junkies)

the only part i would enjoy about skydiving would be the part immediately after i landed safely on the ground. so i figure, why not just keep my feet on the ground and get that satisfied feeling without the $500 10,000ft freefall. the way i look at it, im enjoying the best part of skydiving right now!

best of luck to you though man.


----------



## bfg23 (Aug 25, 2010)

. ^^^^ = soft

I jumped off a ~20m cliff into the Murray river a while back. 
Not something I plan to do again as we had stuff all idea what was under the water.

I have been meaning to go skydiving a few times, but the few hundred dollars it costs gets spent on herp related gear before I get the chance to book in.


----------



## nazza (Aug 25, 2010)

Skydiving is awesome! I reckon everyone should do at least a tandem once


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 25, 2010)

thals said:


> Go one further and skydive


 
I did that just recently and couldn't recommend it enough! What a buzz!


----------



## shaye (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm with nazza everyone should do it at least once 
Nothing wrong sye with not wanting to do it each to there own really but me I love it 
I was gonna do the AFF course (accelerated free fall) where after 10 jumps u can jump by yourself without instructors being with u 

Yeh it does cost a bit but
Well worth it for sure


----------



## shaye (Aug 25, 2010)

$500-14,000 ft is what I got think I got a video and pics with that too 
Did it on a Saturday then 7 days later I did it again with the missus  lifetime experience for sure and well worth it


----------



## vinny86 (Aug 25, 2010)

Skydiving is unreal...Have done few times around the place.... but better than that is Bungy jumping!!!
totally different rush!! that will overcome your fear of heights pretty quick!


----------



## MDSTIM (Aug 25, 2010)

Gotta say that it's not the height that worries most people.....it's the quick stop at the bottom, especially if you get it wrong.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 25, 2010)

Jannico said:


> It's off Birkdale Road, near the Goat Lady, opposite the 7/11...they will know what I'm talking about hahah


 
Hahaha, yes they will. I knew where you were talking about as soon at you mentioned the Goat Lady


----------



## nazza (Aug 25, 2010)

shaye said:


> I'm with nazza everyone should do it at least once
> Nothing wrong sye with not wanting to do it each to there own really but me I love it
> I was gonna do the AFF course (accelerated free fall) where after 10 jumps u can jump by yourself without instructors being with u
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I plan on doing the AFF course sometime. My tandem was 14000ft but around 300 - 400 i think. Once you have done the course you jump for like $50!


----------



## shaye (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeh i didn't wanna go by myself lol 
And none of my mates wouldn't do It il do it one day when i find sumone to do it with


----------



## -Peter (Aug 25, 2010)

I had/have height issues so I confronted it by making this several years ago. Standing at the top with an inverter under one arm while I welded brackets on.
This is a performance shot, not me welding.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 26, 2010)

Can't answer your question regarding sites, but have you considered some of the extreme sports that you could do that would also be fun - paragliding for one is where you run off a cliff with a parachute type wing already up and sailing over your head. There's also bungy jumping, sky diving and even base jumping, although I think that does not exist in Australia. All to do with heights but you are in the company of experienced support groups.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 26, 2010)

ill give u fifty bucks to jump off minyon falls


----------



## shaye (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol il give u 100 to jump into grand canyon 

I would love to basejump


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 26, 2010)

base jumping is mad fun have u seen minyon falls shaye?


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;cWcnPU3sXWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWcnPU3sXWY&feature=related[/video]
These are two friends of mine who regularly travel overseas to teach people to base jump.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 26, 2010)

This is down on the Mornington Peninsula in Victoria. I love going down here in summer and jumping off the cliff into the rockpool. It's not as high as what a lot of you have jumped from, but it still makes me nervous everytime lol

It is a beautiful spot, great rockpools, nice sandy beach and amazing sand dunes with lots of little lizards.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 26, 2010)

wow jay that looks amazing


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 26, 2010)

It is lovely, if anyone is down in Melbs in summer ill happily take you down there. It really is a beautiful spot.

There is another place in Mt Martha called the Pillars, they are fun to jump from too!


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 26, 2010)

Managed to find a pic of a section of the Pillars, not a great pic though


----------

